# Vet



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm picking up my new puppy tomorrow from the breeder. He'll be nine weeks old. So excited - anyways...

I called the vet yesterday to set up an appointment for him and I have to say the phone call worried me a bit. Are Vizlsa's so uncommon that a vet's office wouldn't know much about them?

They asked me what breed of dog and I said Vizsla and then they asked me what colour. I again replied it's a Vizsla. And they said 'Yes mam I know that, what colour?' I was like, 'It's a Vizsla, they only come in one colour'.
Too funny. It was a who's on first type of conversation.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi-
Congratulations on your new puppy! You're just going to love your vizsla. I'm not sure if you can blame the vet unless it was the vet that you talked to on the phone (then I WOULD be worried). The receptionist may not be familiar with the breed. When I took my vizsla in, the vet stated that this dog is not common in Hawaii and is highly desirable to have. When Snickers is introduced to people we often have to say a few times what his breed is. However, hardcore dog people know what a vizsla is and often say that they have heard of the breed-but never saw one in person. Enjoy your dog and if you're not comfortable with your vet choice do more calling around...


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

sometimes what you'll find is that the people who answer the phone at the vet's office are not a great representation of the vet. every vet will give you the same basic "questionnaire" about your dog before your first visit. so he/she may very well know what a vizsla is, but they still need you to say "rust" when they ask what color.

it's also possible that many times people call ahead thinking they have a particular breed only to find that they were misinformed.

All in all I'd say they're fairly common, but it always depends on where you live. I also agree with Kailua, you don't want to go to a vet who knows nothing about your dog, so be sure to ask and don't be afraid to call around until you find someone who is a good fit for you and your dog.


----------

